# ROHM Triple X - any experience?



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering if anyone has come across these new orals called Triple X by ROHM. Each tab contains: 20mg Dianabol, 20mg Winstrol, 20mg Oxymetholone and 20mg Anabolic boosters.

God knows what the "anabolic boosters" are...

Any experience of these?

Thanks,


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone?...


----------



## srtb21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hiya buddy, yeah i got hold of two pots of 60 cap's about two weeks ago.

I've been taking two a day for almost a fortnight now. I dont have much expierence of gear ( i did a 4 week cycle of dianabol just after christmas taking 20ml a day) but have noticed an increase in strength when at the gym and also a slight increase in size. As I say i have purchased 120 caps which is enough for 8 weeks so im looking foward to seeing what happens over the next 6 weeks!

Have you been on them also? What do you think of them?


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi mate, thanks for the response.

Yeah, the effects of methandrostenolone and oxymetholone are usually apparent after 10 or so days, so I'm glad they're working for you. I haven't tried them myself yet, but am going to incooperate them in a cycle soon. I'll let you know what I think of them in a couple of weeks.

Keep me updated with your cycle though. It would be interesting to see how you'll be getting on, and to compare our experiences in order to determine if we're turning into hunks, or if this gear is bunk! lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

srtb21 said:


> Hiya buddy, yeah i got hold of two pots of 60 cap's about two weeks ago.
> 
> I've been taking two a day for almost a fortnight now. I dont have much expierence of gear ( i did a 4 week cycle of dianabol just after christmas taking 20ml a day) but have noticed an increase in strength when at the gym and also a slight increase in size. As I say i have purchased 120 caps which is enough for 8 weeks so im looking foward to seeing what happens over the next 6 weeks!
> 
> Have you been on them also? What do you think of them?


lucky you just joined to give that info


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

My guess would be that the anabolic booster might be exe or grapefruit extract.

If anyone from ROHM or other British UGLs are reading how about getting in touch with me so I can feature your latest product news on my blog ( totally FOC )


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> lucky you just joined to give that info


Yeah, I was thinking that too lol. But the comment seems impartial and therefore believable...


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

interesting tablets


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

what would someone expect to gain from a dbol/winnie/oxy/anabolic booster??? just seems a funny combo to me.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Apparently they're like rocket fuel


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

srtb21 said:


> Hiya buddy, yeah i got hold of two pots of 60 cap's about two weeks ago.
> 
> I've been taking two a day for almost a fortnight now. I dont have much expierence of gear ( i did a 4 week cycle of dianabol just after christmas taking 20ml a day) but have noticed an increase in strength when at the gym and also a slight increase in size. As I say i have purchased 120 caps which is enough for 8 weeks so im looking foward to seeing what happens over the next 6 weeks!
> 
> Have you been on them also? What do you think of them?


intresting first and only post  :lol: :lol:

i have seen them around and prob will be trying at some point, 2 a day sounds like a good way to go.


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

I just started taking them today. I don't know if ROHM purposely make their orals look dodgy, but they are see-through capsules and the amount of powder seems to vary slightly between them.

Never mind though, at least I got 2 extra caps in the tub


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> I just started taking them today. I don't know if ROHM purposely make their orals look dodgy, but they are see-through capsules and the amount of powder seems to vary slightly between them.
> 
> Never mind though, at least I got 2 extra caps in the tub


how many you taking a day?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

A friend has been using these and has had great gains in size and strength - good sh*t. He used for 4 weeks - thats about as much info as I can give you mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

SoreButtCheeks said:


> My guess would be that the anabolic booster might be exe or grapefruit extract.
> 
> If anyone from ROHM or other British UGLs are reading how about getting in touch with me so I can feature your latest product news on my blog ( totally FOC )


ROHM will give you a ring mate, they always do :thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> how many you taking a day?


I'll just give you a basic overview of my 10 week cycle:

Weeks 1-10:

- 300mg Nandrolone

- 700mg Testosterone

- 300mg Trenbolone

But for Weeks 1-4 I'll be taking 2 caps of Triple X to jump-start the cycle.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Any update on this yet??


----------



## kylegolder (Jan 16, 2008)

hi guys, what pct would you advise using these?

Thanks


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> ROHM will give you a ring mate, they always do :thumbup1:


rohm dont have my number.....ill wait by the phone then! :laugh:


----------

